# SCITP 8th May



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Is anyone going to Sports cars in the park at Newby Hall on the 8th May this year?
I'm going to have a look for the first time


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Yes, I'll be there with the local RSOC group. Really good show every year with a lot of supercars, classics, hot hatches, muscle cars - you name it, all in very pleasant surroundings with a long walk around the gardens a must. It has a very good atmosphere and decent food on offer usually. Been going for about 5 years now and we usually join the RS convoy from Wetherby services.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oooh, that looks interesting and it’s not too far away from us… 

I’ll have a chat and see what we’re up to


----------

